# Teen Production Company Owners?



## BrianVPG (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Just joined the forums a couple of minutes ago and filled out my profile.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome, Brian. We're glad you joined also. Often on here, you'll find us "theatre snobs" look down our noses condescendingly at "DJ equipment," but most of it does serve its purpose.

Perhaps you could add some of your wisdom and experience to this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting/14729-looking-good-fixture-better-price.html ?


----------



## Footer (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard. I will have to say you have a pretty good website and your stuff looks pretty good. The only comment I have is I would concentrate your portfolio more on the final look achieved then with the gear you achieved it with. Otherwise, good stuff, welcome aboard.


----------



## BrianVPG (Aug 20, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Perhaps you could add some of your wisdom and experience to this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/lighting/14729-looking-good-fixture-better-price.html ?



Derek,

Funny you posted that thread. I actually contacted the user on some of my suggestions.


----------



## BrianVPG (Aug 20, 2009)

Footer said:


> Welcome aboard. I will have to say you have a pretty good website and your stuff looks pretty good. The only comment I have is I would concentrate your portfolio more on the final look achieved then with the gear you achieved it with. Otherwise, good stuff, welcome aboard.



Thank You, Kyle. I am trying to achieve the very exact thing your talking about. I've been trying to work with my web designer to change up some pictures because I've done some interesting shows lately, that looks great!


----------

